# New DW735, not feeding, any troubleshooting tips?



## JavaGeek (Feb 2, 2010)

Anyone have an idea of why a new planer won't feed stock? I have tried shallow and deep cuts. on shallow cuts, if I force the pine 2x4 test stock with a log of brute force, I can get shallow cuts. The board is pretty true/square. Any suggestions on troubleshooting?

Hello All,
I am a novice woodworker learning in the evenings and wanted to graduate from homecenter red oak to unfinished lumber from some local lumber retailers. After reading a lot of reviews, I painfully saved up for a DeWalt DW735. 

I tried running some softwood stock through it and I cannot get it to feed as mentioned above. I have never used a planer before, so perhaps this is a mistake on my part. 


Aren't there power rollers to feed the stock? I was able to force it, but it didn't seem to grab the stock, even after cutting into the board.
Was there some setup step I missed? I didn't see it in the manual.
Is there a way to troubleshoot?
This is a brand new tool and has never worked yet. I contacted DeWalt as well, but wanted to make sure I am not making a beginner's mistake.


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

I know very little about planers, but I'll try to help. Have you consulted the "Troubleshooting Section" of the owner's manual? To me it sounds like the feed roller mechanism is broken, but possibly it ships "disconected" or something and requires you to do something first? Ala my table saw that shipped with the motor frozen in place with a steel shipping brace that needed to be removed first. See what the manual says. Just be careful and don't stick your hands in there while it's plugged in, please.


----------



## reclaimedvt (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow I was just logging on to ask the exact same question...weird


----------



## reclaimedvt (Dec 26, 2012)

Mine fed a few times but it just won't grab now


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

The table of the 735 has a mirror finish, which should allow you to see if the front feed roller is turning. If not, make sure the front feed control lever is firmly engaged in either of the 2 feeds. With the planer running, flip the speed lever back a forth a few times to make sure it is engaging.


----------



## Bonka (Mar 24, 2011)

*735*

I had the same problem. The 1 & 2 speed control was straight up and down, hence it was in neutral.
Start it up before shifing gears.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Good advice here so far, make sure the speed control is engaged to the left or right, also make sure the rollers are clean. Clean with mineral spirits and let them totally dry before using. I use Johnsons paste wax on the tables. I have had mine for 6 years with no problems.


----------



## reclaimedvt (Dec 26, 2012)

I know this isn't my thread but thank you so much I see what happened now...I must have changed speeds without it being on.


----------



## JavaGeek (Feb 2, 2010)

Bonka said:


> I had the same problem. The 1 & 2 speed control was straight up and down, hence it was in neutral.
> Start it up before shifing gears.


Thank you so much. You were 100% correct. I had tried to change the speed when I first bought it, but before I turned the power on. 

I attached a picture of the correct and incorrect position. Notice the incorrect position is much cleaner  Once I followed your advice and got the roller engaging, a lot of sawdust was made.


----------



## 50woody (Jan 17, 2021)

Bonka said:


> *735*
> 
> I had the same problem. The 1 & 2 speed control was straight up and down, hence it was in neutral.
> Start it up before shifing gears.


Thanks! I thought I had a major problem, I was about to go checking belts etc. on a new but unboxed machine bought at a discount. No where in troubleshooting do they say there is a neutral! Yes switching speeds while running fixed it. Easiest solution ever! So releived.


----------

